# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Góp ý cho diễn đàn, giải đáp thắc mắc >  Góp ý

## yeudulich

Mình xin đưa ra một vài ý kiến đóng góp cho diễn đàn:
 - Khi mình chèn ảnh vào nội dung bài post thì chèn được không quá 5 ảnh
 - Khi mình đọc 1 bài viết chưa có phần cám ơn, hoặc cảnh báo vi phạm của bài viết
 - Giao diện trang Web thì chưa thật sự mang phong cách du lịch. Mình nghĩ nên tạo ấn tượng ban đầu cho khách cũng như các thành viên bằng một giao diện đậm chất du lịch chẵng hạn như màu xanh lá cây, biểu tượng của du lịch xanh, thân thiện với môi trường.
 - Trang web vẫn chưa được việt hóa hoàn toàn

----------


## showluo

Mình cũng muốn góp ý:
- Mình không thay được ava anh admin có thể xem và sửa không
- Anh admin có thể cho bộ emoticon vào cho anh em sử dụng với h muốn dùng emoticon mà không có T_____T

----------


## admin

Sao mình tưởng chỉnh số ảnh trong 1 bài viết lên đến 14 rồi chứ nhỉ

----------


## admin

Đã thêm chức năng cảm ơn

----------


## admin

Đã có avatar cho mọi người nhé

----------


## chuxuanhy

Admin cho em hỏi cách tùy chỉnh kích thước cửa sổ Flash khi dùng thẻ [ FLASH ][/ FLASH ] với. Cửa sổ bé quá làm Flash em chèn vào có tý xíu -> ví dụ, mong admin xem xét vấn đề này.

----------


## hangnt

> Admin cho em hỏi cách tùy chỉnh kích thước cửa sổ Flash khi dùng thẻ [ FLASH ][/ FLASH ] với. Cửa sổ bé quá làm Flash em chèn vào có tý xíu -> ví dụ, mong admin xem xét vấn đề này.


Diễn đàn mình đã fix kích thước cố định của file flash khi mọi người đăng lên do đó bạn ko thể chỉnh kích thước flash được.
Diễn đàn làm vậy là để khi bạn post file flash lên thì lúc load nó sẽ nhanh hơn và ko bị nặng mà bài của bạn post toàn flash như vậy sẽ rất nặng và khó load nhanh trang được

----------


## daochidung

sao hình ảnh không thấy được gì hết vậy admin, hình như link die hết rồi , fix lại dùm nhe

----------

